# Ich kann unter SuSE 8.2 keine großen mpeg oder Dat Dateien von CD auf Platte kopieren



## alexdoehla (21. November 2003)

Hi, 

ich hab da folgendes Problem: 
Wenn ich ne große Datei (mpeg oder Dat) von CD auf Platte kopieren will,
Kommt immer die Fehlermeldung "kann nicht von Datenträger lesen". Ich habs mit bestimmt 20 CDs mit verschiedenedn Dateien versucht. Immer das selbe. Ich kann nicht mal ein Image mit K3B erstellen, obwohl der mit meinem Brenner einwandfrei funktioniert. Nur eben nicht bei großen mpegs. 
Bitte helft mir, ich bin am verzweifeln...

MfG
Alex


----------



## profy (25. November 2003)

mpeg? Von einer VCD? - Das hat ein anders Filesystem.


----------



## Christian Fein (25. November 2003)

Jo ist kein iso9886 CD Dateisystem. Musst du mal nach googlen, nach dem Dateisystem und ob es mountbar ist.


----------



## alexdoehla (25. November 2003)

Nicht nur von VCD. Auch wenn ich nen Film als reines Mpeg auf der Platte hab und ganz normal auf CD brenn, kann ich die Datei nicht mehr von der CD auf die Platte kopieren...


----------

